# guppies chasing molly



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

i thought these guys could hang out? they only bother the white/silver molly... am i missing something?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Look carefully at your white/silver molly. Is she getting close to delivering a drop of fry? Females about to drop fry always seem to get loads of unwanted attention.


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

hmmmm... i cant really tell...


----------

